# 2021 Winter Wahoo Championship!



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Itâ€™s go time! Registration is now open! Last year we had 41 boats competing for $61,500. This year should be even bigger. As a reminder for those new participants, any Texas port, Jan 1 to March 31, three Wahoo stringer, entry is per boat. $150 entry. $1500 wahoo pot. Looking forward to getting this started!

https://events.r20.constantcontact.com/register/eventReg?oeidk=a07eheazxavbb36a3cf&oseq=&c=&ch=


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

can you post some more details? Rules etc.?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Winter Wahoo Championship 2021
Tournament Rules

Entry Fee: $150. Must be received by December 22nd, 2020
This tournament is a BOAT entry. The registered boat must land and weigh the fish to qualify. Any number of people may fish on the boat. There will be no boat substitutions allowed. Recreational permitted and charter permitted vessels (six pack) are allowed. Commercially permitted vessels and head boats are excluded from this tournament.

Mandatory Wahoo Pot: $1,500 (heaviest three fish during the length of the tournament). Pays 1st and 2nd.

Weigh in Process: participants may weigh their fish at any certified scale at any Texas port. The following must be STRICTLY adhered to, or the fish will be disqualified: 1) Picture of the fish AND the scale in one shot 2) Completely filled out weigh-in affidavit 3) Affidavit must be returned via email to tournament committee within 3 calendar days of weigh-in, and before the end of the tournament.

Departure/Return: participants may depart from any port in Texas, and must return to a port in Texas.

Fishing Times: Fishing begins Monday, January 1st at 12am (midnight). Fishing ends Sunday, March 31st at 11:59 pm.

Rules: Jungle Rules. All fish MUST be caught on a conventional rod and reel and boated by hand or gaff. Ie. No harpoons or electric reels. No shooting, explosives, entangling devices, nets, longlines or other non-sporting devices may be used. Fish must be weighed in edible condition. This rule will be strictly enforced. Remember to take plenty of ice and insulated fish bags. Boats may not pool catches nor transfer ANY catches from on boat to another. Boats weighing fish will be responsible for those fish after weigh- in. No mutilated or frozen fish will be accepted. A boat may fish as many lines as desired. All fish must be caught in accordance with State and Federal Laws.

Tie Breaker: Highest weight determines the winner(s). In the case of a tie, largest fish of the three fish stringer wins. If still tied, the earliest catch date of the largest fish wins.

Protests: The only situation where a protest will be considered is in regards to a violation of the tournament rules. All protests should be substantial in nature, include documented evidence and must be submitted to a Tournament Director, in writing, before April 8th, 2019. A $500 cash deposit must be included with the protest. The deposit will be returned only if the protest is upheld. The Tournament Committee will resolve all disputes and their decision is final.

Polygraph: All participants (including captain, crew or guest) agree to submit to a polygraph test when requested by the Tournament Committee. Failure to submit to such an exam will result in the disqualification of the boat, at the discretion of the Tournament Committee. Winning boat will be polygraphed.

Pay Scale: 1st place 65% 2nd place 35%

All members of a team (on the boat) that are required by the state of Texas to
have a valid fishing license must do so.

All boats must have a current HMS Angling permit
https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/permitList


----------



## 40marlin (Apr 29, 2015)

2 Follow up questions on the rules- 

1) I know it says jungle rules, but can anglers switch up on the rod or must 1 angler fight the fish after the hook is set?

2) Can anglers fish on multiple boats entered in the tournament?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Anglers may pass rod. 

Yes. Any number of anglers are allowed to mix and match. Itâ€™s a boat tournament. The boat must go and land the fish.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Time to start announcing the fleet. First up and a new boat for the Winter Wahoo Championship, Darrell Shannon and the 31 Twin Vee - GreenGo$. Good luck, guys.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up, Cass Coroiescu and the Cape Horn 36 - AubreyGail. Cass and team finished just outside the money last year! Could this be their year?! Good luck!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Ryan and Henry are back, in a big way! Meet their brand new Freeman 47 TE - Bad Cat. These guys finished second last year, letâ€™s see what they do in 2021 on the new boat! Good luck, gents.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Definitely one of the hardest fishing crews, these guys fished in some serious slop last year. Welcome back Joe Schiller Joey Schiller and Team Pay Czech! They will be fishing on their Contender 33T.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Another new boat for 2021, welcome Mark Franzen and his 2019 39 Seavee - Pirate King!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up, and another new boat for 2021. Heath Bures, Capt. Jason Revel and the 50 Viking - Pass It On. Good luck, guys.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up and yet another new boat, Aaron Wilson and the 37 Freeman - Burnin Bills. Good luck, guys! Thanks for joining us this year.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

The new boats keep rolling in! Next up is Jasen Gast and his new 33 Invincible - Relapse. Good luck Jasen and the Relapse team.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

CarlH said:


> I thought Jasen Gast owned the rehab?


Sold Rehab, bought this boat


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up, John Benkenstein and the 32ST Contender - Johnny B. Thanks for being part of the WWC 2021 and good luck!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up - David Dion and his Freeman 42LR - Twisted Sisters. Glad to have you back and good luck!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up - Chase Perthuis and the 43 Cabo - Chase This. He says he plans to be the first winner of the WWC that isnâ€™t old enough to drive on the streets. We wouldnâ€™t be shocked. Good luck Chase and crew.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

It would be ironic if the weather was calm and a 20' bay boat took home the big money.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Funny.....*

But a twenty foot bay boat on wahoo grounds is a kiss of death. LOL.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Another new boat for 2021 - welcome Steve Howard and the 36 Cape Horn - Coastal Reelaxing. Good luck, Steve and crew. Just ONE WEEK left to get your entries in!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up! Jonathan McRay and Thunder! These guys have been down in the DR last several years, but decided to make a trip home for a bit and in time for the WWC. Good luck, guys! One week left!


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

how many boats are entered?


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up - John Bowen, Elite Diesel and his 36 Invincible - Justified - powered with trip diesel outboards! Less than a week to get those entities in!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Back for 2021 - Karl Weston and his new 36 Contender - Tripped Out! Good luck this year!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up, Tyler Jacobs and the 37 Freeman - Tunnel Vision! Good luck, guys. Just a few more days to get those entities in! ðŸ'¥ðŸ'¥ðŸ'¥


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up and another new boat for 2021 - welcome Chance Angel and the Venture 39 - Gulf Angel. Good luck, guys!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Entires are rolling in fast! Welcome back Kary Toomer and the 53 Ocean - Shelly May.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up! Jeffery Allan and the 43 Bertram - Clear Blue! Good luck this year! Just FOUR days left to enter. ðŸŽ£ðŸŽ£ðŸŽ£


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Another first time entry - Welcome Jon Holmes and his Twin Vee 31GF - DOUBLE TROUBLE. Good luck, Jon and team. Just THREE days left to enter!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Welcome back Richie, Capt. Scott Nichols and the 38 Blackfin - Pay Dirt. Good luck, gentlemen.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Another new boat for 2021. Welcome John Hughes, Come and Take It Sport Fishing, Inc. and the Invincible 37 cat - Molon Labe. TWO days left!!!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Back for 2021 with a new ride - Michael Le, Khanh Vu and Team Critical Path! They will be fishing on their new 37 Freeman this year. Good luck, guys!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

And another new badass boat for 2021! Rusty Moffitt, Moffitt Services and the Boston Whaler 420 Outrage - Fuel Intentions. Good luck, gentlemen.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Meet the Fleet!*

Next up and new boat for WWC2021 - Brian Costley and the 38 Fountain - Trippin Wet. Good luck, Brian.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*The Fleet!*

Hereâ€™s the fleet! 38 boats competing for $57,000. To the teams, welcome email will be sent tonight. Good luck, everyone. 
AubreyGail
BadCat
Bada Bing
Broad Daylight
Burnin Bills
Chase This
ClearBlue
Coastal Reelaxing
Controlled Chaos
Critical Path
Deplorable
DOUBLE TROUBLE
Easy Fix II
Freebait
Fuel intentions
GreenGo$
Gulf Angel
Hammer down
Johnny B
Justified
Knuckleheads
Molon labe
Pass It On
PayCzech
Paydirt
PIRATE KING
Relapse
Shelly May
Slickwater
Tails Up
THUNDER
Tripped Out
Trippin Wet
TuNacity
Tunnel Vision
Twisted Sisters
Woosah
Y-Knot


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Freeport Marina said:


> Another first time entry - Welcome Jon Holmes and his Twin Vee 31GF - DOUBLE TROUBLE. Good luck, Jon and team. Just THREE days left to enter!


Just an FYI...the name "Double Trouble" is likely to cause some confusion as James W's 38 Rampage is called Double Trouble.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Ha! Maybe Jon and I should team up?

Cheers
James


----------



## TripleCfishing (Sep 21, 2018)

Man all those cats are pretty! Hope everybody kills plenty of wahoo this year


----------



## rtmorandi (May 13, 2019)

We missed the sign-up and looking at the boats registered, 34' ain't gonna cut it 

Has anyone gotten out yet to score any fish?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Blutarsky (Jul 12, 2016)

I donâ€™t know about that. Two years ago a 27â€™, smallest boat in the tournament, won it.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Yes, has been many fish weighed already. Some good ones also!


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

Post results!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Leaderboard 1/6/21*

Here ya go! More to come...


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Leaderboard 1/19/21*

1/19/2021 Update: We have a new leader!!! David Dion and the 42 Freeman Twisted Sisters pulls ahead. A stud 82.5# fish sure helps!


----------



## rtmorandi (May 13, 2019)

That is a hog! And look at that lake - you can ski!


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Leaderboard 1/27/21*

1.27.2021 official update. Bad Cat moves into first with an impressive stringer. Twisted Sisters in second.


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

please provide an update


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Leaderboard 2/24/21*

2.24.2021 update! Top two stay the same with some teams below adding a few pounds. Bad Cat made another trip but didnâ€™t snag any to upgrade. Lots of time left! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

Very nice boats for all, this may be my first year trying this tournament. I have a 256 BlackJack. How far are yâ€™all going out to fish?

Brent


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Most are running 120 to 170 miles. Might need some extra fuel.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Gap said:


> Most are running 120 to 170 miles. Might need some extra fuel.


That's 120 - 170 *one way* BTW!


----------

